# Hoses for sanders and such.



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Where can I buy small flixable hoses for sanders, and routers that I can hook up to a shop vac.

Don


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you mean this? http://www.toolbarn.com/accessories/power-tool/vacuum/hoses-adapters.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use a lot of these*

Lightweight no spring hose, 2 adaptors and no coil reflex
Best combination I've found:
http://www.amazon.com/Hyde-Tools-09..._sim_hi_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=0YJGA95VZZYG1ERQDH8M


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

A lot of people may say not, but I have had luck using swimming pool hose (to hook up pump/filters) for short runs (2 or 3 feet). I don't think I would use it if you are needing to make an 8 foot or longer run with it.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

+1 on a short length of pool hose (I think that's what I got- ~1-1/4" white corrugated poly, real cheap at Home Depot)- not really flexible (floppy), but light, so doesn't drag down sander or router. I also found a really flexible hose, but heavier, by buying an upright Kenmore vacuum for ~$10 at local Goodwill- had to fabricate some adapters, but works great.


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

I love the PC hose off amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-...B0000222WV/ref=pd_sxp_f_i/178-8672121-3571703


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you must have bought the last one...*

The above item is "currently unavailable"....
http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-..._sxp_f_i/178-8672121-3571703?tag=vglnk-c37-20

Regardless, I find that the molded hoses with square ribs are not very flexible, where those with rounded or pointed ribs are more so. It appears that the hose above is the square ribbed type... I donno?


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

I got this for my vac/separator cart. The hose is pretty good, not super stiff. The connectors swivel so it's easier to "unkink". It fits all of my "2.5 inch" ports and I made a little adaptor for the 1-ish inch ones. Turned out to be a good buy. On sale frequently - $30 is a deal.


----------

